# Muzzleloader and Ice fishing



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Am I legal to be set up in my shanty on a pond and have my muzzleloader with me? Of course I will have my proper licenses and be wearing orange inside of my shanty. I'm planning on AEP.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol interesting approacj


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't see why not as long as your blaze orange is visible at all times


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Am I legal to be set up in my shanty on a pond and have my muzzleloader with me? Of course I will have my proper licenses and be wearing orange inside of my shanty. I'm planning on AEP.


I think you would need orange on the outside of shanty also...sounds legal to me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be legal, you don't even have to have orange showing on the outside( but I would encourage you to do so) You would need to wear, as you stated orange on the inside. When hunting from any blind there is no requirement for orange on the outside of the blind.

Just obey legal hunting hours and you are good.

There is or was an old provision about shooting over water but I doubt it would apply, don't know.

Bluegill, Bass and Bucks, nice day!
Good luck


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I think you would need orange on the outside of shanty also...sounds legal to me.



I have never hunted out of a blind before either, which is why I'm asking, but I would think if a hunter set up in a pop blind that orange wouldn't be visible if worn on the hunter. 

I couldn't find anything regarding orange on the outside of blinds, except for a short line saying "for your safety, mark it with a hunter orange flag or band" 

Didn't sound like a requirement, although good advice. I might attach an orange hat to a pole, but I'm going to be pretty visible on the middle of the pond anyways to anyone within eyesight.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy said:


> That would be legal, you don't even have to have orange showing on the outside( but I would encourage you to do so) You would need to wear, as you stated orange on the inside. When hunting from any blind there is no requirement for orange on the outside of the blind.
> 
> Just obey legal hunting hours and you are good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lundy. I was typing my other response while you posted yours.

I have been waiting for this weather ever since they moved the muzzleloader back into January. I don't expect to harvest a deer, but I will for sure catch plenty of fish. But it will be exciting to glance out the flap and know I have the chance at one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

(11) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt or take a deer that is in the water.

Doesn't say anything about them being ON the water.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

good luck Bassnpro1 ! let's see some surf and turf pics !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in Indiana the law reads its not legal to shoot into upon or across a body of water except in the lawful pursuit of game. but i have no idea if ohio has different laws.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I have never hunted out of a blind before either, which is why I'm asking, but I would think if a hunter set up in a pop blind that orange wouldn't be visible if worn on the hunter.
> I couldn't find anything regarding orange on the outside of blinds, except for a short line saying "for your safety, mark it with a hunter orange flag or band"
> 
> Didn't sound like a requirement, although good advice. I might attach an orange hat to a pole, but I'm going to be pretty visible on the middle of the pond anyways to anyone within eyesight.


I would always mark the blind just so someone knows it is occupied...another hunter in the area may not even know you're there...a blind is camoflauged...your situation is a little different being that you're gonna be on the water instead of land...if you have to have orange on inside the blind (where no one can see it anyway) there's no reason it shouldn't have to be on the outside of the blind too...maybe I'm looking at it too logical...why it's recommended and not a requirement is beyond me...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I would always mark the blind just so someone knows it is occupied...another hunter in the area may not even know you're there...a blind is camoflauged...your situation is a little different being that you're gonna be on the water instead of land...if you have to have orange on inside the blind (where no one can see it anyway) there's no reason it shouldn't have to be on the outside of the blind too...maybe I'm looking at it too logical...why it's recommended and not a requirement is beyond me...


if he was out there just fishing should he have orange on the outside of his fishing hut?? i see no reason just because he has a gun with him that he would need to have orange on the hut. but if he feels he might get hit by someone shooting at a deer then by all means he should put orange on the outside even if he's only fishing just to be safe.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> if he was out there just fishing should he have orange on the outside of his fishing hut?? i see no reason just because he has a gun with him that he would need to have orange on the hut. but if he feels he might get hit by someone shooting at a deer then by all means he should put orange on the outside even if he's only fishing just to be safe.
> sherman


The reply was more along the lines of having a blind in the woods...I just said he may need orange on the outside in my original post...wasn't sure of the law...its dumb that's it's 'recommended' but not a law...but yet you have to have orange on while inside where no one can see it...go figure...I would want to let some other hunter know I was there, rather than blend in with the surroundings...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

If it was me I would go to the source and ask the wardens


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no room for debate on the orange.

A hunter must wear required orange when hunting. In blind or out of blind, there is no distinction within the law.

There is no requirement for a blind to have orange on the outside of it.

Whether it should be a requirement for orange on the outside of a blind or if it would be the smart thing to do is a separate question.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Only saw a couple of deer while driving around to other ponds. Never saw any while in the shanty as expected, but it was fun glancing out and hoping one would be in sight.

Smashed gills all day long and had fun!


----------

